# Bern helmet sizing help



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Go to a shop and try them on?


----------



## riccof19 (Dec 15, 2010)

Like mentioned above definitely go try some on. But I used to wear Mediums in RED and Smith helmets in the past and I wear a 7 1/4 size hat also and I ended up going with a Large Bern Watts after I tried on Med and Lrg and the large felt better for me.


----------



## belmont (Jan 18, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> Go to a shop and try them on?


i obviously thought of that already but the closest shop that has them around here is about a half an hour drive and a snowstorms hitting here tomorrow and i probably will need this helmet by monday


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Half hour drive? Haha! I have to go at least 100 miles to the nearest place that could possibly even sell snowboarding stuff. Just man up and drive there. You'll appreciate it later when your helmet fits perfectly.


----------



## 181 (Feb 10, 2010)

I wear a 7 3/8 and by Bern Macon large is pretty damn snug. Large for sure.


----------



## belmont (Jan 18, 2010)

EagleTalons said:


> Half hour drive? Haha! I have to go at least 100 miles to the nearest place that could possibly even sell snowboarding stuff. Just man up and drive there. You'll appreciate it later when your helmet fits perfectly.


didn't mean half hour as a long drive i just meant that it's a solid distance that in combination with a snowstorm is going to make me not want to make the trip. thanks for the help to those who actually gave me good info


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

So your scared of some snow on the road?

Just admit you are lazy. 30 minute ride to support your local shop... Jeez, kids these days.

Think about it, you could wear the helmet on the way back -you'd be much safer then dude.


----------



## belmont (Jan 18, 2010)

i am a bit lazy but i would go there no questions asked except for the fact that my town has announced us to be in a state of emergency and is ordering everyone off the road until 6pm tomorrow


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

belmont said:


> i am a bit lazy but i would go there no questions asked except for the fact that my town has announced us to be in a state of emergency and is ordering everyone off the road until 6pm tomorrow


Sounds familiar...:laugh:


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

New to helmets but I'm also eyeing up Berns. At a local shop today, I tried on both large and XL of several brands. In all brands but Bern, large was a perfect fit. In the Bern's, I fit an XL. I guess they run a tad bit bigger.

I'm ordering online and getting an XL. Worst case scenerio, I can wear a slighly thicker head wrap if it's too big. Can't wear a helmet that's too small at all.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a 58cm head.

I wear a Medium Bern Watts Hardhat. No beanie underneath. Fits me well.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

J.Schaef said:


> I have a 58cm head.
> 
> I wear a Medium Bern Watts Hardhat. No beanie underneath. Fits me well.


Does the Hardhat adjust and is their room in there if necessary? I plan to wear a thin head wrap.

I have a 59cm head. 

According to their sizing chart:



> Size (cm)
> XS (52-53.5)
> S (53.5-55.5)
> M (55.5-57?
> ...


I'm at the lowest end of the XL. So an XL should work well.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Rule of thumb with Berns: always go a size bigger than your typical helmet sizing. Kinda stinks, especially for people with large heads like me. I'm typically an XL.. but in Berns I'm likely a XXL and that even might be small :/


----------

